# Mini rant on huge siggy pics



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Some of you guys have ginormous signatures! Yowza. I've been told that Firefox makes everything look smaller, so maybe those that use it don't have the same issue as us IE users. But crimeny, resize those pics. When you've got like 800+ pixels of picture (ether one huge picture or several pictures L-R) it pushes out the right boundary of the threads you post in. In other words, every thread you post in, I have to come along and read using my horizontal scrollbar, which is a little irritating.

*Takes calming breaths, eats some ice cream*

Here's some examples of nice-sized signature pictures. Hopefully the folks who use them don't mind me citing them as examples.

Bedlam's banner:









RockCreek's siggy:









Lil Locz Red Nose's picture:









NesOne's siggy is on the bigger side, but just small enough that it doesn't disrupt the other posts in the thread:









Anyway, that's my micro rant for the day. I like small sig pictures and icons because they give a forum color and diversity. But there is a fine line between sprucing up a post and just adding forum clutter. That's my two cents and I'm sticking to 'em.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I just changed mine it took forever with dial-up but I think it looks okay.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep I didn't have to my horizontal bar at all. It took me three times resizing and previewing here to see if it was okay.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I think it's a tad too big Mikado, I had to scroll to the right.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

How come I don't have to scoll right.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Yah i had to scroll to the right also, lol.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay how about now. I changed the size from 320x226 to 310x 226. I can't tell on my screen it looks okay.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Here try that one Sharron..


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok, I looked at it via Firefox, and it will knock down your DaVinci underneath Mikado and Chalice, where on IE, it shows them all on one line, thus causing the scroll bar.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

lol. I have noticed them getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

There you go Sharron I did it for you...:thumbsup: :woof:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Someone in this thread has a big-ish picture, but it aint bad. I have a horizontal scroll bar, but I don't have to use it since I can still see the whole post on my screen. 

ETA: Someday I need to make a new banner for mine. Just not top on my list.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Eric!! Glad you kept them in the same order. I wanted my girl in the middle.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Mikado I am very bad with sigs and you did my last one will you help me please?????


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sure what pictures do you want? I noticed some fun stuff on photobucket.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

the two I already have I guess and yes go wild it you would like!!!!! thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

And that was a legitimate complaint in my i's/eyes also bahamutt99


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I too have too sometimes scroll left or right too. I haven't seen one for awhile. Of course I haven't been on much becasue for some reason I've been having troubling getting on. One day I can one I can't. Anyways if mine is too big lemme know i can make it smaller.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Nah, yours is fine. 475 pixels wide is well within the range where it doesn't disrupt the screen.


----------

